# White Q7 S-Line from Dubai



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We found these photos hosted on the web and it's the first time we've seen a white S-line version of the Q. This particular car still has regular Q7 4.2 20-inch wheels, though US models of the S-line will have different 20-inch wheels as standard and 21-inch RS 4 look wheels as optional.








More here...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1...20436/


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: White Q7 S-Line from Dubai ([email protected])*

The all white trim looks very clean!


----------



## markus_maximus (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: White Q7 S-Line from Dubai (993)*

I'm sorry but, IMO, that white Q7 looks pretty bad..


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: White Q7 S-Line from Dubai (markus_maximus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markus_maximus* »_I'm sorry but, IMO, that white Q7 looks pretty bad..

Your opinion is totally wrong!!!















I'm going the other way, i love it to death!
RB


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: White Q7 S-Line from Dubai ([email protected])*

Calla White... hottest color on the Q7!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: White Q7 S-Line from Dubai (markus_maximus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markus_maximus* »_I'm sorry but, IMO, that white Q7 looks pretty bad..

I agree, White on Q7 with body kit makes me think of Porsche Cayenne for some reason







(thats bad).
I do like Cayenne, but this is an Audi not a Porsche if you get my drift.
BTW I love white cars so this is a first


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: White Q7 S-Line from Dubai (993)*

Thats gorgeus


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: White Q7 S-Line from Dubai ([email protected])*

Im in love with this truck....UGH!! unbelievably hot


----------



## RS666 (Jun 6, 2006)

I much prefer silver, thank you very much.


----------

